

Ask YC: What services do start ups want taken care for them? - deltapoint

Many start ups are great at coding and creating a cool web app, community, tool, etc. but don't want to or don't know how to do everything else necessary. What services would a start up want to be taken care for them?
======
SwellJoe
Accounting and book-keeping, once money starts to flow.

Payroll.

Support (you'll want it taken care of, but you shouldn't succumb to the
impulse--at least not entirely, because you need to support customers daily in
order to understand them).

Legal crap. Taxes, employment agreements, etc.

I want to say billing and invoicing and payment handling, but I think it's
probably more efficient to bite the bullet and integrate these tightly into
your own system--so that you always know exactly what's happening and how
every change in your product or marketing effects your bottom line.

------
ScottWhigham
I agree with the others posting here and I'll add PPC ad mgmt . Most startups
that I personally know/work with are founded by programmers and designers.
Their core business requires focus in those areas yet they spend a lot of time
working on PPC/marketing (and often inefficiently).

------
terpua
The necessary paperwork: accounting, legal, payroll.

